# I am Moving to Darwin for a Job.



## sajjadiub (May 13, 2010)

Hello All...I am Moving to Darwin for a Job...cann anyone tell me which suburb i should stay.My work is in darwin City..It would be a great help if anyone suggest me cheap and good Suburb...any sharing accomodation is also welcomed...It wuld be more better i have some one to talk who are in Darwin...

waiting for you reply..

All thebest friends....


Mohammad


----------

